# Front Grill Removal



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

Can anyone give me some advice please on the easiest way to remove my grill to do a small repair with ref to a bird strike !
 
Many Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

From the knowledge base at the top of the page:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=143505

Some people have removed the grill without removing the whole bumper: depends on what model you have.
Remove the fog light grilles and push through the "flap" to gain access to the torx fasteners at the bottom of the grille which you will have to undo by feel.


----------



## PI TT ODRIE (May 27, 2009)

brittan said:


> From the knowledge base at the top of the page:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=43&t=143505
> 
> ...


I have 2009 tdi s line ,I presume that the for light surrounds will prise in with a screwdriver and clip off ? Can only see 2 torq screws at present but possibly more behind the infil panel either side off the grill ?


----------



## finallygotaTT (Aug 11, 2010)

I swapped my front grill recently and tried the whole "removed it without taking the bumper off" idea and must say I don't know how people managed it! I could feel the two tricky torx screws but not get at them with the screwdriver I had - I think if you had better tools it might be easier though. I got round it by loosening the bumper which allowed me to pull it out a couple of inches giving me enough room to get the screws out. I didn't have to take the bumper off which I'm happy about as I'm sure I would have damaged it!


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

finallygotaTT said:


> I swapped my front grill recently and tried the whole "removed it without taking the bumper off" idea and must say I don't know how people managed it! I could feel the two tricky torx screws but not get at them with the screwdriver I had - I think if you had better tools it might be easier though. I got round it by loosening the bumper which allowed me to pull it out a couple of inches giving me enough room to get the screws out. I didn't have to take the bumper off which I'm happy about as I'm sure I would have damaged it!


I was one of the guys who mamaged it fella. You need the torx heads that fit into a socket set and a small T bar to get in but it can be done with the right tools!


----------



## finallygotaTT (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I suspected my tools were letting me down, or maybe I'm a bad workman! It was getting pretty frustrating but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## BoOkus (Mar 20, 2011)

I've just tried to change my front grill to TTRS without removing the front bumper (TTS Nov 2010) VERY VERY difficult and end up at the dealer. They took out front bumper first and even with bumper out, the grill does not come out easily. So, I think it is impossible to take it out if the bumper still in place or some tab will be broken, especially for the current grill design of TTS.


----------



## Mackers (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys

I know this is an old thread but I found it buy googling "the easiest way to replace the grill on a Mk2 TT" 
I managed it without removing the bumper so thought I might update this.

As stated earlier in the thread I was able to access the 2x T25 torx screws by removing the fog light grills, This has to be done by feel but the screws can be seen if you lie on the ground and look up, I used a small socked with the torx attachment. The whole thing took me just over 1 hour (But Im handy with my hands, or so she says  ) and that was including cutting the bumper cross section and plasti-dipping the bumper crash bar.

I have attached photos to help explain the process.

This is how it started, I had previously dipped the original grill black. 









Here you can see the grill removed and the fog light grill removed for access. 









The different grills









This photo will give people a better idea of where the screws are located and how the screws can be accessed from the fog light area. (Circular hole near centre of photo) 









You can see in this photo why the bumper cross piece needs to be cut off. This does not effect the structural integrity of the bumper as the bumper is still secured with all the same bolts. 









Here you can see the cross piece removed and I also removed the Styrofoam from the crash bar. 









This is with the crash bar Plasti-dipped black. 









Grill installed









All done. 









I hope this may help someone in the future.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

How do the fog light grills come out? Are they also fitted from the back with torx screws?


----------



## Mackers (May 13, 2016)

arpuc said:


> How do the fog light grills come out? Are they also fitted from the back with torx screws?


They are just clipped in, a good tug on the grill at the end away from the actual light worked for me.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Mackers said:


> arpuc said:
> 
> 
> > How do the fog light grills come out? Are they also fitted from the back with torx screws?
> ...


Fantastic, thanks


----------



## NickHealy85 (Sep 9, 2016)

Great post! I'm going to do the same with mine.....only picked it up today but have a big 'to do list'!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi great post. How do the 2 bits either side of the grille between the grille and headlights come off ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mackers (May 13, 2016)

malstt said:


> Hi great post. How do the 2 bits either side of the grille between the grille and headlights come off ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


There is a clip above/near the headlight, the easiest way to release this is the reach over the cross member and push the clip out, once this is released carefully put the piece out pulling out and away from the grill, there are 2 more clips here that released easily enough for me.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok great. Thanks for the info 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tobinaldo (Oct 15, 2016)

Mackers said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi great post. How do the 2 bits either side of the grille between the grille and headlights come off ?
> ...


Mackers have you got a link for the grille? Just an eBay job?


----------



## Bobo2211 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just did it last week, I also have to cut the central bar to fit the grille. If you guys remove the styrofoam, be careful with the HomeLink module on the right side of it.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

Bobo2211 said:


> Just did it last week, I also have to cut the central bar to fit the grille. If you guys remove the styrofoam, be careful with the HomeLink module on the right side of it.


Noooooooo! You do not stick an RS badge on a non RS!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Find it odd when I see chrome surround RS grills as they didn't do them in chrome, only satin and black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

I do like it in Chrome though. Not a fan of the bumper and still think the rs badge is stupid. Why not put an R8 badge on it instead or stick some M badges on it and claim its a beemer lol.


----------



## Gjsmsmith2 (Sep 14, 2017)

Mackers said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I know this is an old thread but I found it buy googling "the easiest way to replace the grill on a Mk2 TT"
> I managed it without removing the bumper so thought I might update this.
> ...


Sadly all the pix are gone


----------

